# Audi A6 C5 parts most parts listed have many others



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

rear sun shade with or without rear deck
beige front and rear seat belts
gas tank level sensor
entire interior wiring harness
3 CCM's
wiper arms
washer fluid reservoir
airbox plastic cover
rear diff
driveshaft
doors ( some doors and some door cards)
window glass
window motors
ac condensor cannister
ac lines
crank sensor
weatherstripping
trunk shocks
lug bolts
battery cover plastic
front o2 sensors
door cards
speakers
ECU box
beige dash
black dash
fuel rail with injectors
mass air flow intake boot with brake booster tube
cabin filters
steering wheel without airbag
complete sunroof assembly
passenger airbag
interior wood trim
rear brake rotors
brake fluid reservoir
b pillars
pedal assembly (6 speed manual)
trunk lock mechanism 
entire relay set
brake booster cylinder
front sway bar with mounts
entire sunroof with shade and glass without motor
right front wheel well plastic
heat temp sensor/resistor 
intercooler shrouds
emergency gas cap pull mechanism for trunk
trunk anchors metal and plastic ones all 4 for newer models
entire seat belt set
door lights
tweeters
tons of fuses
door wire harnesses 
drivers side memory seat switch
right front fog light housing (2001)
REAR alarm horn 



lots of other parts... please call aaron 413 693 6078 or text or email [email protected] i do not come on here often also willing to trade items for performance parts or stock as well thanks if something not listed i still might have it it worth a shot


----------



## tuned2.7A6 (Aug 2, 2011)

how is the condition of your control arms?


----------



## tuned2.7A6 (Aug 2, 2011)

tuned2.7A6 said:


> how is the condition of your control arms?


and also do you still have a hood?


----------



## imAUDIhere (Aug 1, 2009)

*hood and control arms*

i will have all parts for 2.7 including my mods available when i part my car out eventually


----------

